# New Holster SRH Alaskan



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

New holster for my Super Redhawk Alaskan 454, from Rob @ simply rugged. You can't find any holsters for the Alaskan. I got this one for $80, shipping included. Nice, made by hand. Almost 3 months wait but it was worth it. It's a loaded pancake. Those six extra rounds will be more than enough. This isn't the type of pistol you concider getting a speed loader for.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt023Good looking outfit you got there Mr Jimmy. Got a laugh:anim_lol: about the speed loader and agree 100%.:supz:


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Baldy said:


> :smt023Good looking outfit you got there Mr Jimmy. Got a laugh:anim_lol: about the speed loader and agree 100%.:supz:


She is abrupt, that's for sure!:anim_lol:


----------

